# Some questions and red flags about a breeder



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know that I would say the average spoo is 26 inches tall. According to Poodle Club of America, most standards are between 22-27 inches tall.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

This breeder had spoos over 30 inches tall.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Holy canoli!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, exactly!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh also, you can test to see if a dog _has_ Addisons at a given point in time, but there is no genetic test for it. Did they specifically say genetic test or did they just imply that they test their stock to see if their dogs have Addisons at the time of the test?


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

They said Genetic Testing: Thyroid and Addison's Normal.


----------

